# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Donnerstag ist Schladming -Tag!

## Danger Ranger

Hallo ALLE zusammen!!!
Am Donnerstag ist in Schladming Sommersaison-Beginn und die Gondel bringt wieder Biker auf die Planai!!!
Die Strecke ist wieder komplett hergerichtet und es gibt ein paar Änderungen die seeehr genial sind!!!
Macht richtig Spass,den Berg runterzuglühen! 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein paar kommen würden weil wird sicher ein lustiger Tag! 
Und für alle die Afritz fahren ist´s sowieso ein guter Test zu schau´n wieviel Speed das Auge schon verträgt 

Bis Donnerstag in Schladming!!!

Danger Ranger

----------


## Tom

Herst Danger aum Donnerstag is ÖM im 4Cross in Wien glaubst do kummt jemand ?? 
Und Donnerstag Abend gehts e noch Afritz e klor .
Ober richt scho mal die Bananensplit sobold die Intense Maschien fertig is kumm i !!

----------


## Danger Ranger

Schade schade!!!
Na ja dann fahr die Planai ich halt alleine!! 
Viel Spass beim 4 Kreiz in Wien! 
Danger Ranger

----------


## noox

Brauchst eh net alleine Fahren. Ich komme eh auch - und nehm mein Bruder mit. des erste moi a onständig's Radl. Net immer nur BMX

----------


## babi

hmmm ich werd auch vorbeischaun 
mit den ranger twins im schlepptau (auchtung wadlzwicka *g*)

mal schaun obs die planai mit dem dreiradla bezwingen können hihi

----------


## Monstergap

I kim a. Woa e no nie auf da Planei.
Und ausserdem kon i erst am Freitag Abend noch Afritz foan.

----------


## Danger Ranger

Endlich wieder mal ein Tag an dem man mit einem Lächeln schlafen gehen kann!!!! 
Heute war Antesten auf der Planai,und ich muss sagen es hat riesen Spass gemacht im "Schlamm" rumzuwühlen!! 
Strecke ist in einem super Zustand und verdammt schnell,wenn das Auge noch mitkommt!   :Wink: 

Ich freu mich schon auf´s Afritz-WE!!

Grüsse ein lächelnder Danger Ranger

----------


## owidamit

Servus Danger!Sag, wie nass iss denn?Nass, sehr nass oder A.....nass?Klingt ja eher nach Fango-Packung bei jeder Fahrt ...

----------


## Danger Ranger

Es ist schmierig,weisst eh so richtig genial zum in Kurven reinrutschen!!!!
Prädikat-Absolut empfehlenswert!!!!!!
Danger Ranger

PS.:Ausserdem wenn a bisserl die Sonne rauskommt und der wind geht,ist´s eh gleich wieder trocken!

----------


## noox

Nass war's gar net. Nur eben einige Schlamm-Passagen waren drinnen. Aber eigentlich so schlimm. Bikes haben schon viel dreck abbekommen. Aber's Gwand fast gar net, weil's schon so trocken war.

----------


## Nikee

dul mullst sagen, dass sladming ein wundelschönel olt ist, mit vieeeelen sonnenstlahlen!

und nicht velgesseln: sladming ist und bleiblt eine chinesische kollolnie. hiel wülde ein chilnesischel smile stehen!

----------


## babi

der chinesische smile steht eh unter deinem nick name

----------


## FLo33

> Bikes haben schon viel dreck abbekommen


und noch andere dinge

----------


## Nikee

yo geil - stimmt sogal!

----------


## Wohli

Was hastn jetzt scho wieder gmacht Flo?

----------


## FLo33

mei boxxer 2 tag vorm ersten rennen vernichtet...

----------


## Wohli

Wie hastn des angestellt? und wie groß is der schaden?

----------


## babi

i mecht jo ned frech sein aber schön langsam steht dir a motorsäge eh schon besser als ein dh radl   
werma uns sehn in afritz und einen heben gehn??

----------


## FLo33

@Wohli: bei am neign, sinnlosen sprung im oberen teil schief glandet(!!) und verbogen, -dreht. jetzt is des monocock hin, hat a poor risse und die standrohre haben an gegenseitigen winkel von 5-10°
is jetzt nur a stress, dass i a gobl aufdastell

@babi: des is jo des orge!!! i tua in letzta zeit scho mehr mit da motorsog im woid bei unserer streckn ummafuchteln, als radlfohrn. i glauib i werd mi bei olle österr. dh-strteckn als streckenerhalter, -erzeuger bewerben, is glaub i vernünftiger

----------


## Wohli

Neuer sinnloser sprung? Was is mit der Monster von Deiner Exfreundin? oder is die Dir zu schwer?

----------


## Wohli

Was habens den jetzt alles geändert?

----------


## FLo33

1. nix exfreundin, sondern Freundin  
2. sie fährt ja selber, also geht des net  
3. geändert habens hauptsächlich die obere hälfte, an haufen neue kurven und a neue schneise fürd skipiste gibts. und genau dort is a neuer sprung, ziemlich planlos, weil ma zu langsam is, weil ma ja auf da piste kane fetten anlieger graben kann, sondern nur so schwule irgendwas, oder i bins zumindest, und ma so ins flat springt und net wie vorgesehen in a schöne landung. und dabei bin i schief aufkommen und des hat ma die gabel gekillt, sprich des monoCock verbogen.

----------


## noox

Glaubst wirklich, dass man da net ins Steile kommt? Momentan ist halt noch alles voll weich. Aber ich denke, dass es schon möglich ist, ins Steile zu springen. Ist dann allerdings eher die Frage, ob man die nächste Kurve unten erwischt. Ich bin allerdings auch nie ins Steile gesprungen, aber hautpsächlich weil ich so schon zu tun hatte, die nächste Kurve zu erwischen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Jojo die Boxxer und des Monocoque    Bin i froh, daß i ma die Gabel ned hab einreden lassen 

@Flo:
Ich hätt da noch a Foes im Keller stehn

----------


## Wohli

Ups, hab eh Freundin gemeint, hab mi verschrieben!
Wann brauchst den die Gabel? Sonst hättest Dir meine daweil ausborgen können, i kann eh erst wieder ab Juli fahren!
Meldest Di halt bei mir!

----------


## FLo33

@nòóx: könnt sein, dass wenns härter wird sie des evtl. ausgeht. jetzt gehts net!!! i hab vorm sprung no treten, was ja auch der grund für mei schräg-lane-einlage war. will ja auch net der strecke die schuld an meiner gabel geben, wo komma denn da hin?? war ganz einfach a dumme aktion vo mir und jetzt is mei gobl alteisenteil

@rooky: jojo, wer den schaden hat, braucht für den spott nicht zu sorgen oder??     oba du host scho recht, des is scho a bissl a kack das de gobl glei amoi so verbogen is...

@wohli: danke, is liab vo dir!!!!!! nur erstens passt do mei hope net drauf und zweitens is heit vom barisitz a race weggschickt worden, die morgen mit ups an den händler meines vertrauens geht und wo i des monocoque krieg...wenns wohr is, sunst             
wird die rennsaison glei wieda amoi mit ana ordentlichen basteleinlage vor trainingsbeginn in angriff gnommen

----------


## babi

> sunst           
> wird die rennsaison glei wieda amoi mit ana ordentlichen basteleinlage vor trainingsbeginn in angriff gnommen


sowas hör ich gern ....

----------


## Ludwig

und du glaubst dass was vom charly sooo schnell beim andi ankommt?
da musst aber scho a orgs glück ham....

----------


## Kamikaze

ja LUDWIG mitn Andy und Charly da muß ich dir recht gebenhabe auf mein unterteil über 1 Jahr gewartet

----------


## unismurf

Hallo,

Ich war am Samstag in Schladming. Der Regen am Freitag
hat das ganze oben recht rutschig gemacht.Es hat mit 
der Zeit aufgetrocknet, aber es war immer noch zu weich, 
um bis ins steile zu kommen (zumindest für mich...) 

Wenn ich vor dem Sprung noch trete habe ich allerdings 
auch Probleme die Kurve noch zu kriegen und nicht einfach
über den kleinen Anlieger drüberzufahren...

Es wäre lustiger, wenn der Anlieger so groß wäre wie in Marburg nach dem großen Double. Dann könnte man ein bischen mehr riskieren

----------

